# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Người nhà đang nằm đợi

## bagiadaukho111

Trước tiệm thuốc tây có một hàng người đang xếp hàng chờ đến lượt.

Bỗng một chàng trai từ phía sau vừa chen lên vừa hổn hển nói:

- Làm ơn cho tôi qua, gấp lắm, người nhà đang nằm đợi.

Nghe vậy mọi người liền tránh ra nhường đường cho anh ta đi. Đến quầy thuốc anh ta nói với người bán:

- Làm ơn cho 2 bao cao su.

----------


## ngocduc20185

Làm ơn cho tôi qua, gấp lắm, người nhà đang nằm đợi.

----------


## nguyetnt

Lôi ở đâu ra được cái chuyện cười này k bít

----------

